# شاشات kmc مقاسات مختلفة بشكل مميز والسعر مختلف



## اماني مصطفي (17 يونيو 2014)

خصم 50 ريال علي أسعار الشاشات حتي نفاذ الكمية
شاشات كي ام سي & تي اي تي KMC-TIT
ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
اسعار منافسة للأسواق نحن نختلف عن الأخرون
شاشة 42 بوصة بسعر 1299 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 46 بوصة بسعر 1649 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 50 بوصة بسعر 1999 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 55 بوصة بسعر 2499 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 58بوصة بسعر 2949 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)

====================================
مداخل HDMI
مدخل USB مشغل للصوت و الصورة و الأفلام
مدخل كمبيوتر
مدخل audio video

ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
الشاشة الداخلية سامسوووونج ,,,
==========================
مؤسسة تسهيلات ماريا للتجارة ,,,
==========================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة


----------

